# Inspired by Zebu (and Crank)!



## Gwenhwyfair

We are fortunate to have some great professional trainers share with us on this forum, including but definitely not limited to, Baillif and his dogs Zebu and Crank. 

A few of us here have commented how we find Baillif's videos, like the Zebu video linked below, inspiring. Count me in! 

After watching the Zebu video I decided to try make a video of my Smitty dog doing his best Zebu imitation. I think a fair job given my timing and consistency need work.....:blush: 

I'll re-post Zebu's and Baillif's video first. Then post Smitty's video. Please forum friends, feel free to do the same! 
Without further ado, this is Zebu doing what Zebu does, looking great while doing his OB thing with Baillif.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Smitty, my 9 year old rescue boy. I didn't take any formal OB classes with him. I did take Ilda and was training with an IPO trainer. I applied what I learned with her to Smitty and it's been fun ever since! 



https://vimeo.com/120644186


----------



## dogma13

Smitty did great!Really enjoyed your video


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Thank you! You are welcome to post a video here too if you would like. The only caveat is you and your dog must try to do a similar exercise like Zebu and Bailiff.


----------



## SuperG

Nice job with Smitty.....certainly looks like a happy pooch and pays attention to you. He's a tail sweeper even in a down, just loves to do what you so kindly ask him.

I'm going to make a video pretty soon of my companion/non competition dog ( don't tell her however )and will post as well.

SuperG


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Please do post a video Super G!

Even if our dogs aren't as quick and precise we are learning and improving, striving for better, clearer communication with our dogs and that's a good thing.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

This one is of Ilda. We've had 'bumps' in our road. Her HD, then me getting sick which affected her a lot more then Smitty. 

I can't do the Zebu exercise with her because of her HD (she sits/downs on her right hip). So I don't look for her to be quick like Smitty is. 

Anyhow, now we are getting back into our routine.  

We took this walk yesterday after practicing with articles for tracking. Loosh leash walking with lots of distraction. I do have her on the prong but have been walking her a lot on the flat collar only lately. Only problem, occasionally wanting to go sniff or investigate passers-by. 



https://vimeo.com/126635998


----------



## Black Kali

Great!  I love his happy face :wub:


----------



## dogma13

Never tried to post a video before as I'm not very computer savvy.I will try!This will be a very fun thread


----------



## SuperG

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Please do post a video Super G!
> 
> Even if our dogs aren't as quick and precise we are learning and improving, striving for better, clearer communication with our dogs and that's a good thing.



So far, I have found the more training and skills she learns it makes everything better across-the-board. I'm guessing it just boils down to all the time interacting with the dog. The big plus for me, since I don't go to any schutzhund clubs or other formal training clubs is all the help I have received from a few members of this forum. I know my dog and I would be better trained if we went to the real deal training with the pros but the amount of benefit I have received from this forum is a huge plus which in turn has helped me have a more obedient and well trained dog than ever along with the best bond ever.


SuperG

Disclaimer : No monies, gratuities, inducements, dog treat Pez Dispensers or other forms of compensation have been given or offered to the author of this post by the big shots at the corporate juggernaut which owns German Shepherd Dog Forums.


----------



## dogma13

Darn!Managed to get a video but it won't upload.I think it's not in the correct format but I'll have to borrow a kid to figure it out for me.Meh.


----------



## GatorDog

I actually just took this video the other day to show to someone!


----------



## SuperG

GatorDog said:


> I actually just took this video the other day to show to someone!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXphwvwiCY8


Nice !!! 


SuperG


----------



## osito23

Very nice


----------



## dogma13

Very good Gator!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

LOL, Alexis, no fair! Carma is a professional. 

Loved it! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

*Black Kali*, thank you! 

*Dogma*, some tips for you and your PC techs  - I upload the video from my phone to my PC. I edit using Microsoft Windows Live Movie Maker. I then upload to a free video service called "Vimeo", I like it better then YouTube. You can skip the editing part and upload to Vimeo directly too. Then you just copy and paste the Vimeo link into the post. BTW if you use youtube it won't automatically show a preview on this forum, just a link. I'm looking forward to seeing your video soon! 

*SuperG*, I agree with you about this forum. For all the grumping I do about the pushy ads on this site it's really a great forum for anyone who wants to learn. Still....if you can ever get with a trainer, especially one with an IPO background you and your dog will progress so quickly. I was doing things with Ilda that I did not think were possible, because I had a great trainer.

Anyhoo, the point is, we all have to start somewhere. A lot of what we see our great trainers like Bailiff and Alexis do with OB (not protection 'cause that is another ball of wax) is achievable for most of us. So I learn and even though I'm not as good as a lot of the serious trainers here, I do desire to do better. I also hope to inspire others because if I can get Smitty dog to come from where he did to the video I shared, well just about anyone can. Average street dog rescue and slow poke ole me.


----------



## SuperG

Gwenhwyfair said:


> *SuperG*, I agree with you about this forum. For all the grumping I do about the pushy ads on this site it's really a great forum for anyone who wants to learn. Still....if you can ever get with a trainer, especially one with an IPO background you and your dog will progress so quickly. I was doing things with Ilda that I did not think were possible, because I had a great trainer.
> 
> Anyhoo, the point is, we all have to start somewhere. A lot of what we see our great trainers like Bailiff and Alexis do with OB (not protection 'cause that is another ball of wax) is achievable for most of us. So I learn and even though I'm not as good as a lot of the serious trainers here, I do desire to do better. I also hope to inspire others because if I can get Smitty dog to come from where he did to the video I shared, well just about anyone can. Average street dog rescue and slow poke ole me.


I would also like to add Steve Strom to your short list as well as he has proven to be very knowledgeable and helped me out considerably. Sorry, Steve...you had it coming 

SuperG


----------



## SuperG

Back when this thread was current, I kind of made a promise to Gwenhwyfair that I would post a video of my dog doing positions. It's been some time but I figured out this YouTube and started off with my sarcastic video of my dog doing the tuck and roll. Here's a video of my dog doing position changes....

Now remember, Kaia is a companion dog and we don't do anything of any competitive nature except our " backyard obedience" drills. I will say two things however, this dog is the best trained GSD of the three I have had and besides my extra time spent with her, the experience of some in this room and their willingness and help in training tips has made a world of difference. So, it's your fault if it's bad... and it is your fault if she seems kind of okay.

At .39 into the video..all my "baby talk googly putz " was for Jax08....I know how much Jax08 loves that type of talk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5b5bEJgsZo&feature=youtu.be


SuperG


----------



## Steve Strom

For Jax, yeah sure it is. I bet you struggle with saying no to her G. Lol. You're doing some good stuff with her. Its fun to watch.


----------



## dogma13

Nice G!!


----------



## SuperG

Steve Strom said:


> For Jax, yeah sure it is. I bet you struggle with saying no to her G. Lol. You're doing some good stuff with her. Its fun to watch.


I remember the one time I told her no....well, I didn't actually dare say no, I just called her " puddin'head" and I ruined her for half a year......


SuperG


----------



## Steve Strom

Tone of voice. You probably came across like Moe and she was anticipating a pop on the noggin.


----------



## Nigel

Nice videos, enjoyed them all!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Yeah G!! 

Love it!

C'mon Steve, join the fun. 

Jax too!


----------



## SuperG

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Yeah G!!
> 
> Love it!
> 
> C'mon Steve, join the fun.
> 
> Jax too!


It is a lot of fun working with your dog on these basic exercises and trying to find ways to improve on the crispness and speed as we both know. Even though I have moved on to other obedience skills with Kaia, I still revisit this drill often and work at various distances and she's still a bit of a creeper..that's why I videoed her right in front of me ( a bit of cheating)...keeps the creeper from creeping. I did notice in Baliff's video he placed an object in front of Zebu...maybe as a reminder to the dog to not creep? I started to do something similar by placing a golf club on the ground in front of her when we practice the drill at 20 or 30 feet...the line drawn in the sand kind of mentality but I am uncertain if I am getting the proper message across to her..I think she mostly gets it because when she crosses over the golf club on occasion..I disqualify her, reset her and start anew. If she hits 5-10 positions without creeping..or touching the golf club....I chuck the tug toy at her and let her enjoy. However, I still wonder when I disqualify her...if I am not conveying what the DQ is for ?? Oh well...if everything went perfectly..it might run the risk of us not spending all the time together training and having fun.

SuperG


----------



## Steve Strom

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Yeah G!!
> 
> Love it!
> 
> C'mon Steve, join the fun.
> 
> Jax too!


Maybe I should, but I don't stick with positions like that for very long. I tend to work them as motion exercises the way I'll trial him, especially since I seem to constantly need to improve my footwork. I tend to train more like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezN0meWTUXY


----------



## Baillif

I have a secret to get them to not creep at all. Zebu hasn't really worked on it cause he was washed from training and I didn't go there with him although even his are mostly in place when done in the French. Crank doesn't creep a bit no matter how many positions he's asked. You gotta pay for that info though and it's something best coached in person. Gotta come see me.


----------



## dogma13

Thanks Steve!Enjoyed that


----------



## Jenny720

Enjoyed all the videos they were great!!!


----------



## Rosy831

Great videos everybody!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

Good Job with Smitty, you can use a line on him to create some opposition reflex that he has to fight and ultimately bring a bit more speed to the positions.


Heres a little vid I shot for fun a while back.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCS4GJ7FrTA


----------



## Steve Strom

SuperG said:


> It is a lot of fun working with your dog on these basic exercises and trying to find ways to improve on the crispness and speed as we both know. Even though I have moved on to other obedience skills with Kaia, I still revisit this drill often and work at various distances and she's still a bit of a creeper..that's why I videoed her right in front of me ( a bit of cheating)...keeps the creeper from creeping. I did notice in Baliff's video he placed an object in front of Zebu...maybe as a reminder to the dog to not creep? I started to do something similar by placing a golf club on the ground in front of her when we practice the drill at 20 or 30 feet...the line drawn in the sand kind of mentality but I am uncertain if I am getting the proper message across to her..I think she mostly gets it because when she crosses over the golf club on occasion..I disqualify her, reset her and start anew. If she hits 5-10 positions without creeping..or touching the golf club....I chuck the tug toy at her and let her enjoy. However, I still wonder when I disqualify her...if I am not conveying what the DQ is for ?? Oh well...if everything went perfectly..it might run the risk of us not spending all the time together training and having fun.
> 
> SuperG


I use opposition reflex for creeping. Its a little dependent on the dog, but you basically keep a line on and try to pull them out of position while your baiting them with the ball or tug. In the beginning you do it really easily, then add pressure. You can see it with Doc a couple of different times here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHFlOmmer6M


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Smitty is my old man pet pup. Not going to worry with him.

Haven't had a problem with Stihl, yet, but if I do a road trip may be in the works.  Worked him on a training bench to start. So the habit never really started. 




Baillif said:


> I have a secret to get them to not creep at all. Zebu hasn't really worked on it cause he was washed from training and I didn't go there with him although even his are mostly in place when done in the French. Crank doesn't creep a bit no matter how many positions he's asked. You gotta pay for that info though and it's something best coached in person. Gotta come see me.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Nice!! But that's not pet OB in your vid. 

Thanks!  He's over 10 years old now. You'd have to see where this dog came from. Total 'talk to the paw' attitude, no food or play drive. Extremely aloof and independent (rescued street dog). So I'm pretty happy with how far I got him. 

For Stihl, different story. I'll keep your and Steve's comments and suggestions in mind. 




Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Good Job with Smitty, you can use a line on him to create some opposition reflex that he has to fight and ultimately bring a bit more speed to the positions.
> 
> 
> Heres a little vid I shot for fun a while back.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCS4GJ7FrTA


----------



## SuperG

Steve Strom said:


> I use opposition reflex for creeping. Its a little dependent on the dog, but you basically keep a line on and try to pull them out of position while your baiting them with the ball or tug. In the beginning you do it really easily, then add pressure. You can see it with Doc a couple of different times here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHFlOmmer6M


I finally saw the video and I get exactly what you are saying...I've never really tried putting much if any leash pressure on a dog once they are in the proper position....I like the idea and will use it. There were also a couple other little "tidbits" I will use from your video. I know you have mentioned about the position of the tug when working the dog to keep them from curling around on a tight heel....the armpit hold, now that I have seen it, makes a ton a sense as well.....plus holding it between your neck and chin....gonna use that too. The other thing I liked was the way you keep Doc really into it using some anticipation and there's no doubt Doc is enjoying it all. So many things make so much more sense when you see a video of someone working with their dog....thanks 

SuperG


----------



## Chip18

dogma13 said:


> Darn!Managed to get a video but it won't upload.I think it's not in the correct format but I'll have to borrow a kid to figure it out for me.Meh.


You could try and up load the video to Youtube and then post it here?? Never did it but I see the upload link on Youtube all the time.


----------



## Chip18

As to the topic, good job! Nice way of "proofing" training and understanding of commands also ... I like it.


----------



## Baillif

That really kinda is pet ob with Zebu. Cranks positions for sport are flawless. His front feet do not move at all. There is no side to side shifting. All his position changes happen with the front feet fixed and movement with his rear only. He changes positions faster and with better accuracy under distraction. He is like a robot.


----------



## dogma13

I've tried,believe me!There's a method where you shorten the url and it should post a link but I have been unsuccessful so far.I'll mess around with it some more when I'm in a patient problem solving mood,lol!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Is it uploaded to youtube? What is the name of the video? If I can see it in youtube I can link it here for you if you like? 






dogma13 said:


> I've tried,believe me!There's a method where you shorten the url and it should post a link but I have been unsuccessful so far.I'll mess around with it some more when I'm in a patient problem solving mood,lol!


----------



## Jenny720

You tube seems to be easiest way to post video


----------



## Jenny720

This is max -pet doing basic sit and down nothing exciting. I keep the leash lying in front of him to prevent creeping. Sorry for hokey music it just worked!
http://youtu.be/iN2xrPyE8SI


----------



## dogma13

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MRTt6r9qapk


----------



## Jenny720

Sammy looks great! I have to show my mom him -her favorite is black and silver gsds!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Yeah Samson!! 


Got the link embedded for you Dogma.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Max is at distance too! 






Jenny720 said:


> This is max -pet doing basic sit and down nothing exciting. I keep the leash lying in front of him to prevent creeping. Sorry for hokey music it just worked!
> http://youtu.be/iN2xrPyE8SI


----------



## Steve Strom

The one thing I notice with video, everyone does a lot better then what they may think they do.


----------



## dogma13

Woot!Thanks Gwen!Last year he wouldn't sit from a down unless I stepped forward,the reason for the back and forth


----------



## Baillif

Sammy is cueing his sit to your forward motion toward him and not your voice.


----------



## Jenny720

Yes we did much practice in distance:grinning:There was man walking his dog in the far distance. I knew we were good. I must of accidently clipped from shortening the video. We were trying to do sit, stand and down using hand signals and voice from a distance but when I asked for stand he would wave. Didn't want to confuse him.


----------

